# xbox unable to connect to my network



## oscarx (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, not really sure if this is the right area, but I'm assuming it is.

I have a router (Sweex LW050) in my house which my computer is able to connect to, but my xbox is unable to connect to it wirelessly. It says it's connected when I view wireless networks in range on my xbox, but it doesn't connect to the network. It's not a passkey problem because I tried it without security and it still had the same problem. I'm not really sure what the problem is, but I think it's to do with the router. I've tried opening a few ports but no luck, any help please?

Cheers.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

This is one of those questions where we have all the information we need but can't solve the problem without physical access to the devices with the problems.

It's my understanding that the XBOX (XBOX 360, right?) doesn't have a built-in wireless system, and people buy adapters for them. What make/model adapter are you using?

A temporary solution would be to use a wired connection. I would recommend a wired connection for better connection stability and performance anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## oscarx (Jan 5, 2009)

Unfortunately a wired connection isn't possible, and I'm using the standard adapter for the 360, are there different types?


----------



## asdahelpline (Jan 9, 2009)

I am connected wirelessly aswell and im having alot of issues wich are really starting to annoy me, i used to be connected with a wire but now that is not possible for me either so i bought a £80 belkin modem/router and then forked out another £60 for the xbox 360 adapter and i have to addmit wires are so much more reliable i cannot get a steady connection for longer then 30 minutes and when i do a network test it always gives me different reason why i cannot connect. im sure this isnt an issue for alot of people but if anyone had the same thing happen to them and was able to sort it please let me know how.
i know it is possible to have a steady connection for longer then 30 minutes because my friend has never had a issue and hes like 20ft away form his router.
sorry for blabbin but please someone help.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought Mad Catz made a WiFi adapter for that console.

oscarx, there are different flavors of encryption that you can specify in modern routers (generaly speaking). There is the badly broken WEP in 64 and 128bit flavors, there is WPA with your choice of TKIP encryption, AES encryption or both and WPA2 with TKIP/AES or both. I've even seen a router which can do WEP and WPA/WPA2 simultaneously.

You need to make sure that your console can support the protocol and encryption method you are using, and that you are selecting the correct protocol and encryption method.

Just enterning the passkey is not enough, you need to use the correct settings.

Did you mention that you shut of encryption on your router to try connecting out in the open? I was not too sure what you meant in your original post.

asdahelpline, I would stay away from Belkin routers. They are just bad in my opinion. A better quality router will improve your wireless experience.


----------



## oscarx (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, I disabled the wireless so the xbox would be connecting to an unsecured network and I still had the same problem, and when I tried windows connect now (or something) it had the same encryption etc, so I'm not really sure what the problem could be.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You mean you disabled encryption? Disabling wireless would surely make it impossible to connect.

Sometimes with the web based configuration, you hit cached pages and it may seem that you are saving the configuration when in fact you are not. Try clearing your temporary internet files before configuring the router. I had this problem another day last week when I thought I had enabled encryption when in fact I had not.

The XBOX 360's adapter should at least be able to handle WPA with TKIP...


----------



## oscarx (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I disabled the ecryption, and the 360 detected it as an unsecured network, but I still received no connection despite it saying it was connected. I've tried clearing temp files etc but no luck, so I don't really know what the problem is, and I'm not very good with wireless things so that makes it even harder to solve.

The adapter can use WPA-PSK because it doesn't say it's an incorrect passphrase, so I really don't know what the problem is.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe that it not telling you that the passphrase is incorrect is deliberate, or by design in that it's a more secure policy not to tell someone they have it wrong.

On the subject of your wireless router, is it WiFi certified? It would have a sticker saying so. If not, maybe a friend or family member has a router you could test your XBox 360 with.

If you were to get a Belkin, D-Link, Netgear or Linksys you may have better luck getting your XBox 360 to connect.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try inputting the IP, DNS and Gateway settings into your XBOX manually

IP should be something like 192.168.1.125
DNS and Gateway are the same : 192.168.1.1 (whatever the address is to access your router)

heres a good guide
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908885


----------

